# Monastery



## Joseph Scibbe (May 5, 2009)

I know that Catholics have monasteries but I was wondering if there are any "Protestant" or, even better, Reformed monasteries? I would love to be able to spend a few weeks  and  in peace and quiet. Does anyone know of anything like this?


----------



## JM (May 5, 2009)

Don't know much about these, they seem more popish then Prot:

Anglicans Online | Religious Orders

Brief History of Protestant Monasticism (The Prayer Foundation)

Saint Augustine's House Lutheran Monastery in Oxford Michigan

[video=youtube;ZSGd7d6xNRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSGd7d6xNRw[/video]

[video=youtube;Yexr96a4Kvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yexr96a4Kvc[/video]


----------



## JBaldwin (May 5, 2009)

Have you checked out L'abri Fellowship? L'Abri Fellowship International : The Official Website


----------



## Pergamum (May 5, 2009)

There's hermitages and retreats all over the US. These are valuable for a few days of rest. The Christian life should be one of community primarily, but even Jesus got away to rest awhile. Taking a break doesn't mean you've turned ascetic. Happy resting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## coramdeo (May 5, 2009)

The Prayer Foundation 
Look at these guys... non- denom. monks some intresting links, etc.


----------



## Montanablue (May 5, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> Have you checked out L'abri Fellowship? L'Abri Fellowship International : The Official Website



Some of my friends have done L'Abri and they've loved it. In addition to having quiet time to engage in private study, there's also times of group discussion and fellowship - and everyone pitches in with the daily chores. If I ever am able, I would love to go for a few weeks.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 5, 2009)

I just want a monk outfit. I think that would be good enough for me. Make some wine...carry some water in a bucket...make cheese...smash grapes with my feet. Oh yeah, and pray and read the bible. But, the last two won't be anything new.


----------



## Theognome (May 5, 2009)

What about Montana?

Theognome


----------



## Staphlobob (May 5, 2009)

Joshua said:


> That being said, there's nothing wrong with seeking solitude in order to engage in private worship, but this is not the same thing as monasticism. God has not called us to monasticism, but to attend _His appointed means of Grace_. He wants us to obey and submit to Him in our current circumstances and stations, collectively being the "City on a Hill" and light in the darkness, for His Crown and His Covenant.



Monasticism arose when martyrdom ended. In other words,, when the faith became comfortable with the world (and vice versa), then the misguided idea of a super-spirituality arose.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (May 6, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> I know that Catholics have monasteries but I was wondering if there are any "Protestant" or, even better, Reformed monasteries? I would love to be able to spend a few weeks  and  in peace and quiet. Does anyone know of anything like this?



I've often thought about the same thing.


----------



## Brian Withnell (May 6, 2009)

Staphlobob said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, there's nothing wrong with seeking solitude in order to engage in private worship, but this is not the same thing as monasticism. God has not called us to monasticism, but to attend _His appointed means of Grace_. He wants us to obey and submit to Him in our current circumstances and stations, collectively being the "City on a Hill" and light in the darkness, for His Crown and His Covenant.
> ...



I'm not sure I would agree with this. The Essenes were a "monastic" Jewish community before the time of Christ, and though John the Baptist was in solitude, he lived in the desert and could be viewed at least partially as monastic ... if his disciples lived with him, it would be very similar to monasticism. I would also state that while martyrdom may have subsided for a time, it certainly has not ended.


----------



## Pergamum (May 6, 2009)

a lot of the monks were very missionary and they used these monasteries as outposts in a pagan world and a forward base of operations for evangelism. Many of these monks were not "monastic" at all, if by that you mean ascetic and solitary.


----------



## Staphlobob (May 6, 2009)

Brian Withnell said:


> I'm not sure I would agree with this. The Essenes were a "monastic" Jewish community before the time of Christ, and though John the Baptist was in solitude, he lived in the desert and could be viewed at least partially as monastic ... if his disciples lived with him, it would be very similar to monasticism. I would also state that while martyrdom may have subsided for a time, it certainly has not ended.



You are correct about the Essenes. However I'm not talking about them, but so-called "Christian" monasticism.

That martyrdom hasn't ended is not at question either, but I did have in mind the likes of Nero and Diocletian. History is rather clear on this issue. Once the persecutions (in the Roman empire) ended and "Christianity" became popular, then monasticism and asceticism arose as a counter-balance to that "broad evangelicalism." 

What began as a reaction to the social acceptance of Christianity in general became the recognition and institutionalization of monasticism. Hence the rise of the Cluniacs, Cistercians, etc. There was an attempt by the Franciscan friars to respond to the wealth and ease of the monastics, but they also devolved into gnostic "super Christians" (e.g, "brother ass", the stigmata, etc.)

Having gone through several incarnations since then, contemporary monastism is merely gnosticism-lite. Popularized by the likes of Merton and the Shalem Institute, one can find relaxation, quiet time, Reki, the Enneagram, a labyrinth, etc., all in a weekend of pretend monaticism. 

OTOH, protestants merely stick with the Word, sacraments, prayer, and fellowship. However, that by itself is sufficient to raise the ire of the world and bring about persecution and martyrdom. Monkery - in whatever form - is always hunky-dory with the world. It's Christians they hate.


----------



## Pergamum (May 6, 2009)

That's a simplistic explanation.

All was not hunky-dory with the monks. They died by the droves by the Viking and barbarian sword.


----------



## Whitefield (May 6, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> I know that Catholics have monasteries but I was wondering if there are any "Protestant" or, even better, Reformed monasteries? I would love to be able to spend a few weeks  and  in peace and quiet. Does anyone know of anything like this?



Check with some church camps in your area. Some have small cabins to rent during their off season.


----------



## jwithnell (May 6, 2009)

Jesus clearly savored time away from everyday hub-bub to enjoy fellowship with His Father, and I believe it can be hugely beneficial to have time primarily devoted to private worship. Here in Virginia, we have Machen _Retreat_ and Conference Center which encourages families to spend time away from the rat-race. Machen Retreat and Conference Center

L'Abri does not necessarily provide a retreat. You will spend half the day in guided study and the other half of the day doing work to support L'Abri (they quickly figured out that I bake!).


----------



## Staphlobob (May 6, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> That's a simplistic explanation.
> 
> All was not hunky-dory with the monks. They died by the droves by the Viking and barbarian sword.


 
The vikings/barbarians killed them for their possessions, not their faith.


----------

